# Orchids in the Park - San Francisco OS



## mormodes (Jul 7, 2015)

San Francisco OS moved the date for the big summer Orchids in the Park sale in Golden Gate Park. Its now July 25 & 26 instead of some time in Aug, their web page has parking suggestions too. Admission is now $5. http://www.orchidsanfrancisco.org/orchidsinthepark.html

(I am not affiliated with this event)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 18, 2015)

The Tiny Jungle will be a vendor at Orchids in The Park again this year, with many unusual Paph and Phrag seedlings and mature plants. My offerings include many other genera as well. I even sneak species Begonias in (shhhh - don't tell anyone). I love meeting Slippertalkers in person, so if you are in the area, come say hello! The show is a really sweet one, much less imposing than our giant Pacific Orchid Exposition in the early Spring. A great one to bring family to, since there are lots of things to do in the park for the folks who aren't orchid fanatics like we are! And the SF Botanical Garden is right next door to the show.


----------

